

Nephtali: A simple PHP framework embracing functional programming principles - ryanwhitney
http://nephtaliproject.com/

======
ams6110
Couldn't help but notice the irony of:

 _Nephtali's architecture revolves around the importance of properly
validating input and escaping output._

and

 _Sorry, there is a big string escaping bug in Nephtali 3.3.0. Please update
immediately to Nephtali 3.3.1._

Isn't there some Murphy's Law of software related to making claims about
security?

------
skrebbel
Nice initiative, but why try to hard to force a paradigm into a language that
supports it badly?

------
callumjones
Surely there's a better way than using $name in every structure?

------
rorrr
I've seen many PHP frameworks, and this in anything but simple. Starting with
something like Kohana requires almost no training, while this uses some really
advanced PHP stuff, which means your junior and mid level programmers will
spend a lot of time figuring it out and debugging silly typos.

~~~
pilsetnieks
There is a difference between simple and easy.

